# AKC Canine Partners- Name



## doginthedesert (Jun 18, 2010)

So we have been getting into agility and obedience, taking some classes, and would like to compete one day.

I am going to sign up for AKC canine partners, and I am not sure what to do for the registered name/call name thing is. Do most people registering mixed breeds just put the same for both, or should I make up something more interesting for the registered name?

I don't want people to think I am silly. I read the regulations for what the name can be, but it gave no hint to what is socially acceptable. Could someone send me in the right direction?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

well you CAN put her normal name but if there is another mutt in the program with the same name registered she will be named .....2 or .....3 
What I would do is your last name and then her name it's different enough that it's not likly to be repeated.


----------



## doginthedesert (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh, I didn't know about the number thing, thanks!

His name is Copley (after the painter, subway station and square in Boston) and I already met someone else who almost named their dog that, so more "Copleys" could easily be out there, but I have never met another person with my last name, so that might be just perfect.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

You can go either way...call name, call name plus your last name, or make up something totally unrelated...or anywhere in between. It really doesn't matter.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

My mixed breed's registered name is something very relevant to her past & personality, but not at all related to her call name.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I like making the registered name fun. I combined the Nick name I use on my forums along with a nickname I call Nubs. It's in my signature. 

DM's Nutter Butter Nub

DM's -DarkMoon
Nutter Butter- Nubs silly nick name
Nub - he's Nubs!

J


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

How about Portrait of an American (being he is an all-american) call name Copley?


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

My rottweiler's PAL registered name is JBG's It's Clobberin' Time.

JBG are a few of the letters of the town we used to live in... and, well, Clyde's most favorite past time is clobberin' stuff. :smash: It suits him very well!

I lovelovelove ACM's name suggestion above! Other people are so much more creative than me, so I can't give you any suggestions.

Let us know what you decide and post pictures of Mr Copley too, please!


----------



## doginthedesert (Jun 18, 2010)

That is actually a great idea for a call name, I kinda love it! Next week we are going to try to get some action shots of him at agility class. I will be sure to post picks!


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

We registered Prophet as JSW Forsaken Prophet. JSW combines mine and my husband's initials, forsaken comes from the fact that he was a stray and no one ever bothered to look for him, and he got his call name of Prophet because he was exactly what we wanted and he showed up on our doorstep as though he knew where he was meant to be. 
The name suggested above is great! We made a list of names and combinations that we liked for Prophet and whittled them down to our favorite.
In thinking about the possibility of multiple Copleys being out there, maybe you should register him as Can't Copy Copley! (It would be fun to hear announcers say it, lol)


----------

